# O/T, Whos your pick to win the Daytona 500???



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
There are no prizes, vacations, home furnishings or new cars offered for having the winner. *This is just for fun"!*

My Pics are, 14 Smoke, 00 David Reutimann, and 31 Jeff Burton
Sentmental pic, the Petty 43



Lets hear your Picks!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Richard Petty, yeah the old man.

He's the only one in the garage with the Mojo to really say how he feels about the current "racing" going on at Daytona.

Here's what he said;
"Shortly after Thursday's first Duel, Petty was asked innocuously what he thought of all the two-car drafting that made up the 500 qualifying race. Petty replied tersely that he couldn't stand it and that he was "ashamed to be a part of it."

No other owner would dare say that for fear of the Daytona Mafia blacklisting them. 
But when you're the King you get a pass. As it should be.

I know Na$car didn't invent this silly 2 car pack on purpose, but it takes away from what the Big Track experience was. That is 20-30 car packs 3 and 4 wide.
What was exciting wasn't so much the big wreck, but the near wrecks that didn't happen and your mouth would drop open and you'd say "How'd they do that or That car couldn't fit in that hole, but it did!

Anyway hope it's a good race, I'll be traveling so will not see much if any. That's what the dvr is for.

All right, my pick will be Clint Bowyer, he's due.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard Petty caused a ruckus sometime back when he tried to unionize the drivers and took a season off to go drag racing. this is nothing new for him. his son, on the other hand, is in Namby-Pamby land!

I'll take E Jr to win although he will probably be FIRST in the wall!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahaha yea Al I have Jr in my pool. Lets hope he can finally break his drought. Been 90 something races since a points win. He has to win sooner or later!!!


You have to love Richard Petty. He don't care what anyone says and he shouldn't!!!! He is er was The King!!!!

Jr and I like Burton and Truex Jr and Boyer.

But then again right place right time comes into play. Look at Cope and McMurray lol.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i hav,nt watched any coverage at all bout the 500 but as much as i dislike jimmy johnson i believe him and his crew know how to win on any trak ! i,ll take JJ . larry i,ll take whats behind door#2 after i win !!! wow a motorhome ya gotta be kidding me and a vacation house ! howz bout a 5lb bag of 20$. nice thread starter lar!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well without turning this thread into a NASCAR bash, I'll just say that I'd like to see Jr. break his duck and win again, although if he does no one will give him and his team any credit for it because the conspiracy theorists will all claim that the 'fix' was in due to the 10th anniversary of Big E meeting his maker.

A sentimental pick is the 43 and I think the Fords have an edge this year cooling their cars, so that could work to 'dinger's advantage. And Hamlin runs my wife & I's lucky number, #11, so he is my outside pick . . . 11 in '11 for the title too.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

In Order:
Kyle Busch
Kevin Harvick
Jeff Gordon


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

JRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJRJR

My son is picking Jimmie Johnson.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

PICKS:
1-Carl Edwards
2-Dale E jr.
3-Tony Stewart


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

The car in front of his butt buddy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My picks are ...

22
31
1
78


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

13 to go, here come the commercials....


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

neorules said:


> The car in front of his butt buddy.


I'm gonna' start calling them "Pitcher and Catcher":wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What a race!!!! 

Congrats Trevor Bayne!!!! and the Wood Brothers!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I was close,Carl Edwards finished 2nd. Congrats Trevor Bayne,Wood Brothers and Ford.
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrgh


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ONLY 4 DODGES in Nascar right now so I ll support any dodges!!

Wes


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Is it just me or did all the Chevy drivers take each other out?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Winning in more ways than one*

Here is Trevor's wife Ingrid Vandebosch:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobwoodly said:


> Here is Trevor's wife Ingrid Vandebosch:



Get outa town!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Lucky kid


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Danica, she is so hot!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ummmm . . . Jeff Gordon might have a problem with that since Ingrid is HIS wife - lol


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm, obviously have my facts wrong! Probably paying to much attention to the picture and not enough to the associated article.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Here are some pics of her and Jeff.

http://www.allleftturns.com/ingrid-vandebosch-mega-gallery


----------

